# Strapping in on the lift???



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Do any of you guys do it?
or is it like outlawed at the resorts you attend?
I dont go to many big places so i wouldnt know.
I just want to if there any impatient people like me who just cant wait to get off the lift and go:laugh:


----------



## ttchad (Jan 9, 2008)

I used to when by myself but one day three idiots fell in front of me while trying to get off the lift. I did not have any choice but to hit them while trying to undo my back foot. The lift operator wanted to have my day pass revoked.
I am now thinking about flow's again. I am too old to sit in the snow especially when that crud freezes in your buckles.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

I did when I rode Flows if I was on a lift with a lot of people. You could usually sneak your foot in even if it's not fully strapped just so you can dodge the people that either feel or are trying to pull you down.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

I'll do it whenever I'm alone on a chair. It's comfy on the lift ride too.


----------



## WolfSnow (Oct 26, 2008)

I would be to scared of it falling off my feet if i hadn't put my foot in the binding properly.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

How would you get off? When I exit the lift chair, my back binding is way under the chair. If I were strapped in I'd either crush my leg or get off with a heel side slide. Neither seems like a good idea.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Ive done it a couple times,

Sometimes its fun if you have 2 people and just zip down instantly without having to strap in.

But its pretty hard to do with a big group.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Not allowed at Mt Hood meadows. You will be asked to refrain from doing so.. Most lift ramps at meadows make doing so un-feasible anyway.. back in the stone age when I rode clickers it was easy to do so if I wanted.

learning to skate proficienty is a great skill to have.. so don't wimp out and learn how to ride one footed... you will glad you did..


----------



## WolfSnow (Oct 26, 2008)

Is there no option to walk off?
(hasn't been snowboarding but is going very soon)
*-WolfSnow*


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

The point of strapping both feet on the lift is to get off the lift and board instantaniously.

Generally wolfsnow you have one foot strapped in on the chairlift. So you must learn to ride off smoothly without fucking up the other lift passengers. You put your front foot up and point the front of the board up and make a smooth transition.

I can almost assure you that if you were just to take you board and not have it attached you would get strange looks.


----------



## WolfSnow (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm used to that, and after what i have heard i think it will be a slightly safer way....

*-WolfSnow*


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

WolfSnow said:


> I'm used to that, and after what i have heard i think it will be a slightly safer way....
> 
> *-WolfSnow*


Id suggest that you practice it, so that you can minimize the time spent strapping in.

Dont want to keep your buddies waiting.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

YanTheMan said:


> I can almost assure you that if you were just to take you board and not have it attached you would get strange looks.


not only that, you wouldn't be allowed on the lift without it strapped to your foot, unless you're riding a gondola.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

N~R~G said:


> not only that, you wouldn't be allowed on the lift without it strapped to your foot, unless you're riding a gondola.


Yea most probably.

Qft.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

WolfSnow said:


> Is there no option to walk off?
> (hasn't been snowboarding but is going very soon)
> *-WolfSnow*


 Not allowed either...in fact even more of a faux paux than strapping in the back foot. Learning how to load and unload the lifts is one of the seven safety codes and you are responsible for learning to do so. Also, is it part of the progression of learning how to snowoboard. My suggestion is to take a lesson or learn from one of your experienced buddies... This is a skill as a beginning snowboarder that you MUST learn.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

not allowed to get on the lift with both strapped in, they will yell at you if you do. once theres 30 minutes left on the mountain, i will strap in while on the chair so i can get as many runs in as possible


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

i dont know about you guys but i find my straps to be a bit short to be able to strap in on the lift... maybe i need bigger bindings? burton freestyle size medium, on size 11 forum boots.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

That's off, I have Large Burton Custom Detox's and my size 11 boot will barely fit.


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

ineednewst00f said:


> That's off, I have Large Burton Custom Detox's and my size 11 boot will barely fit.


hmmm... maybe the forums run on the smaller size? 

my boot fits fine... its just the main strap feels a bit short. 

the toe strap can be clicked in a hell of a lot though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Learn to skate it, it's good for you.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

SpringheelJack said:


> Learn to skate it, it's good for you.


 Good advise..The next step would be to learn to strap in while standing up,instead of sitting down which I hate cause my stomach get's in the way:laugh: Plus when I see people sitting down straping up they tend to sit around and look confused. Straping up standing is acually easier than It seem's.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Ok, I don't get this. You should not strap in on the lift because your foot could get crushed.

What's so hard about riding fakie off the lift and bending over to strap in as you ride? You don't have to stop, you don't have to sit down, and you don't have to risk removing your leg at the knee.

And getting off the lift without strapping in is just nonsense. If you can't learn to ride well enough to get off a lift chair, you shouldn't be riding the lift chairs. Practice on the carpet lifts first.


----------



## SnoeMan (Oct 8, 2008)

i used to do it 
when the lift was old and slow id lay down and strap in 
got in allot of shit for it so i stopped 
also these days i know how to hang my board with out my leg hurting and the chair is way faster


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

If you know what you're doing, it takes less than a minute to strap in. Off the lift, on the ground, tighten down as you ride away. There's really no reason to strap in on the lift and possibly cause problems.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Getting in on the lift really isn't an issue for me anyway. Riding hardboots with Intec heels, it only takes a couple of seconds to stick my toe in the front bail and slam my heel into the sole block. Provides the stiffest interface of any binding to boot. (Pun intended.)  I haven't sat down to get into bindings in years. 

In any case, I never click in while still on the lift. If there's a surprise pileup on the offramp, it's good to have the back foot free to take a couple of quick, big-eyed bejesus stomps to keep out of the melee. 

Gliding / skating off is much better and really is a mandatory skill for snowboarding. Needed anyway for getting around the flats. Fortunately, it's not difficult and can be learned fairly fast. 

A spikey stomp pad does ALOT to allow you to use your back foot for added control. Dakine makes my favorite. It resembles a medieval torture device with its parallel rows of piercing, conical spikes. Big, ugly, effective. The clear versions offer some transparancy, which does well to reduce obnoxiousness.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

Flick Montana said:


> Ok, I don't get this. You should not strap in on the lift because your foot could get crushed.
> 
> What's so hard about riding fakie off the lift and bending over to strap in as you ride? You don't have to stop, you don't have to sit down, and you don't have to risk removing your leg at the knee.
> 
> And getting off the lift without strapping in is just nonsense. If you can't learn to ride well enough to get off a lift chair, you shouldn't be riding the lift chairs. Practice on the carpet lifts first.


um no if you know how to actually get off a lift your foot isnt going to get crushed...and the guy doesnt sound like he is havin trouble gettin off the lift


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Rocan said:


> i dont know about you guys but i find my straps to be a bit short to be able to strap in on the lift... maybe i need bigger bindings? burton freestyle size medium, on size 11 forum boots.



You are right on the cusp.. actually one full size bigger boot than burton sizes their bindings. I wear a size 10 or 10.5 boot and rock burton medium bindings... so you should be able to make an 11 work if you adjust the straos to their maximum length. Just make sure your boot is centered on the board with equal toe and heel overhang... this is important. If you cannot make the straps long enough to accomadate your size 11's then obviously you need to get bigger binders..your pushin the envelope my brother.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Am i missing something? I never sit down to strap in, just bend 'n crank  Except when caught in a tree well in neck deep pow and failing like a turkey in a pool full of pudding (errrmm that happened to a friend, yea that's it )


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't sit down either, and have not for years. Get your board across the fall line, kick a ledge in the snow with a low edge angle to create a ledge sufficent and solid enough to strap in your back back foot any way you go! Yippe skippi doo


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> um no if you know how to actually get off a lift your foot isnt going to get crushed...and the guy doesnt sound like he is havin trouble gettin off the lift


I've seen people get their rear binding smashed before. Doesn't seem like it's worth the risk to me. If you can strap in while you ride, what's the point? You're just violating rules for no reason. It doesn't save any time. I just don't get why you would do it. It's like asking, "Should I go ahead and open my car door while I'm doing 20 or wait until I'm parked?"

:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

oneplankawanka said:


> I don't sit down either, and have not for years. Get your board across the fall line, kick a ledge in the snow with a low edge angle to create a ledge sufficent and solid enough to strap in your back back foot any way you go! Yippe skippi doo


amen bro, thats exactly what I do. Only bad thing is the occasional time when I get off balance and topple over but that rarely happens


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

Flick Montana said:


> I've seen people get their rear binding smashed before. Doesn't seem like it's worth the risk to me. If you can strap in while you ride, what's the point? You're just violating rules for no reason. It doesn't save any time. I just don't get why you would do it. It's like asking, "Should I go ahead and open my car door while I'm doing 20 or wait until I'm parked?"
> 
> :dunno:


ive never seen anyone get there rear foot smashed and it really doesnt even seem like a risk at all to me.....at any resorts ive ridden there is no rules that you cant strap in.....i dont even strap in on the lift anymore but i always used too and never had a problem .... no it doesnt really save much time.....but as far as being a "risk" or breaking the "rules" hahaha i dont see this nor would i care


----------



## WolfSnow (Oct 26, 2008)

I prefer sitting down to strap in. IT works and means i dont slide away down the hill (only had my first lesson today) so, it kinda works. I dont think i could stap in wile i'm going though....

*-WolfSnow*


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> ive never seen anyone get there rear foot smashed and it really doesnt even seem like a risk at all to me.....at any resorts ive ridden there is no rules that you cant strap in.....i dont even strap in on the lift anymore but i always used too and never had a problem .... no it doesnt really save much time.....but as far as being a "risk" or breaking the "rules" hahaha i dont see this nor would i care


Same here..when I was young learning the balance game first times out, I would strap in on the chairlift. So far I've never been to a mountain out east here that shows it as a rule that you cannot strap the rear binding in before getting off the lift. On top of that, there is no safety risk I can think of any different than not strapping in, you can fall down on either getting off the lift.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Vlaze said:


> there is no safety risk I can think of any different than not strapping in, you can fall down on either getting off the lift.


the safety risk would be of leaning forward to strap in & falling off the lift.


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

at my tiny little local hill when there is no lift line or its very small ( which is very common) we just ride right onto the loading spot for the chair lift so then we can get to the top of the hill with out unstrapping at all and we just do it again 

it all depends on who is running the lift at the bottom though most of them are pretty cool and they dont say anything


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

N~R~G said:


> the safety risk would be of leaning forward to strap in & falling off the lift.


Not if the safety bar is in place, common sense when strapping in on the lift


----------



## SnoeMan (Oct 8, 2008)

Vlaze said:


> Not if the safety bar is in place, common sense when strapping in on the lift


Its more of if you fall over coming off the lift (on flat) its allot easier to get out of the way with one leg free then if both are strapped in.

Now most of you are saying "I dont fall over, or I can get out of the way fast enough"
These rules are in place so there isn't a pile up of noobs that cant get out of the way.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Actually I was thinking the same thing, it would be tougher to get out of the way strapped in fully. However I don't find this anything more than an inconvenience or annoying to other people rather than a safety issue. And again I have yet to see this rule at any mountain, likely because people fall down all the time whether strapped in 1 leg or skiiers as well when beginners, so it's kinda irrelevant in this sense. Worst comes to worst, they stop the lift if it happens right when they get off, same thing if people can't get on the lift at the bottom.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

I would never strap in both feet on the lift, my back foot would get crushed. I do prefer strapping in standing up more than sitting down to strap in


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

oneplankawanka said:


> You are right on the cusp.. actually one full size bigger boot than burton sizes their bindings. I wear a size 10 or 10.5 boot and rock burton medium bindings... so you should be able to make an 11 work if you adjust the straos to their maximum length. Just make sure your boot is centered on the board with equal toe and heel overhang... this is important. If you cannot make the straps long enough to accomadate your size 11's then obviously you need to get bigger binders..your pushin the envelope my brother.


i get them to work.. just a bit of a special half click tightening until i get to the ratcheted part of the binding strap. 

i think i have just a tad more toe overhang then heel... it wasnt a problem at first, but now that im doing some 80+ degree toe turns... i feel them dragging.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

[Ian] said:


> I would never strap in both feet on the lift, my back foot would get crushed. I do prefer strapping in standing up more than sitting down to strap in


Same here. Maybe if you can sit REALLY far forward and you have a short board or something. My rear binding is well under the chair when I get off. I don't think I COULD strap in on the chair, not that I'd want to.


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

I saw other boarders on the lift with me do it. I have not been able to do it no matter how hard I try


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

My buddy does it with his Flows, but what's the point? He still ends up waiting for the rest of us anyways...


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> My buddy does it with his Flows, but what's the point? He still ends up waiting for the rest of us anyways...


worddddd

take the time, learn to skate, end of thread.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't see what the big deal is. It's not dangerous. I'm a competent rider, I can ride down the mountain with one foot strapped in. When I'm alone, I'll always strap in on the lift. It's comfterable and you don't have to stop to strap in. It's not a saftey concern. Your foot is not going to get crushed, flick. When the chair pulls up, you scoot off of the chair a bit, and push your self off. The only way your leg would get crushed is if your an idiot and keep the board perpendicular to the off ramp and make no effort to get off the lift. Otherwise, the chair just nudges your back leg. Saftey concern...lol.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Go for it if you want. It's just not worth potentially getting yelled at by a liftie to me. And I still stand by the fact that my rear binding is under the chair and I have seen people lose a highhback to a chair. If it saves you time and you don't care about safety concerns, go for it. I'm going to stick to stomping in as I ride, it doesn't seem worth changing that.


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

I would have to guess it is an east coast thing. I have never seen it out west and for the most part you would need to unstrap to get to most areas as well...I guess if you stuck to groomers you might be able to ride off the chair to your run......


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Jesus fucking Christ man, it takes like 10 seconds to strap in...put down the 10,000 MG Caffiene energy drink and take a chill pill and relax and don`t act like a retard.


 My oh My..Do I hear someone channeling Mooz? or could it be Satan himself Burton Avenger ? ... Judas Priest!! :cheeky4:

I don't wanna talk to you no more you, you empty headed animal food trough wiper..


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

*lifties not doing job*



> Flick Montana said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I don't get this. You should not strap in on the lift because your foot could get crushed.
> ...


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I've seen lifties who were either stoned at the time or their brain waves were flatline. I trust them as far as I can understand them.

And with my foot strapped in, my leg would be angled under the lift so that the "crush point" would be somewhere in the middle of my calf.

Look, I'm not saying that you're right or wrong here. I don't get it and I have no plans on trying it for my own safety. You can do what you want. I wash my hands of this.


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> I've seen lifties who were either stoned at the time or their brain waves were flatline. I trust them as far as I can understand them.
> 
> And with my foot strapped in, my leg would be angled under the lift so that the "crush point" would be somewhere in the middle of my calf.
> 
> Look, I'm not saying that you're right or wrong here. I don't get it and I have no plans on trying it for my own safety. You can do what you want. I wash my hands of this.


some lifties are pretty cool... two guys returned my dads wallet when he dropped it on the lift... nice guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I didn't mean to sound like I was stereotyping them all as neanderthals or anything. I'm there there are plenty of good ones and plenty of bad ones. You know, like carnies.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Jesus fucking Christ man, it takes like 10 seconds to strap in...put down the 10,000 MG Caffiene energy drink and take a chill pill and relax and don`t act like a retard.


LOL!!! That is exactly what I was thinking while reading all these posts... 
In how much of a rush are you guys that you cant take 30 seconds after you exit the lift to strap??


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Seriously, whats the point? Practice a bit and you can easily do as other mentioned previously, dig in slightly(toe side for me), bend over, get your bindings out of the way throw your feet in and clip in..it takes like 10 seconds..half the time i end up starting to slowly slide down the hill while strapping in...

I gave up sitting down to strap in long ago, its WAAAY more work physically for me at least to sit down and stand up with a board, even from my knee's.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Why not just learn to skate, and then learn to fasten your boots while standing, or skating if slow enough. 

At the place I board it's impossible to go directly from lift to down the hill, so I'm forced to skate it, but then again I use step-ins and I can click those in while skating down the hill, don't even need to stop.


----------

